# My Immortal Pro



## Roo (Oct 13, 2009)

Just wanted to show my Immortal Pro

Yeah its the cheapest ride on the roads here - I got the heaviest bottlecages in town, but I'm the lighter and fitter than the fatties on $5000+ rides and proud to be saving money on the bike, the gas, and saving the trees while getting to smell their blossoms as well.

I ride about 30miles a day on my school/work route M-F and maybe 60 or so on saturdays. This puppy has had no problems whatsoever and is lighter than your pug. I'm just under 5'6" and riding a 50cm. It could fit a tad better as far as reach goes (im a small guy), but I'm not complaining.

I've left it mostly stock - added on a bunch of reflective tape, some new bar tape, and the cheapo eggbeater pedals by crank brothers - really awesome if your getting caught at a lot of traffic lights.

Thanks BikesDirect - and please all, don't be afraid to ride the lower "name" and look "lame," saving money is always a good game.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

Roo said:


> Just wanted to show my Immortal Pro
> 
> 
> Thanks BikesDirect - and please all, don't be afraid to ride the lower "name" and look "lame," saving money is always a good game.



Thanks for your purchase
and for your post

And on the lower name; I think you are on the leading edge; some names are headed up and some headed down - this has always been the case in the industry

This month BICYCLING magazine did an article "FIVE OF THE BEST BIKES PER DOLLAR YOU'LL FIND AT ANY PRICE"
write up included four Carbon framed bikes: Kestrel, Scott, Specialized, and Gary Fisher AND one Titanium framed bike: Motobecane.
The Motobecane was by far the most expensive bike in the group: but was still included one of those best 5 deals {note that like other magazines; Bicycling thinks Motobecanes are good deals at MSRP list price}

In the last two years; the number of Motobecane magazine write-ups has really increased; and the postings online of Moto owners has really increased; and the number of ametuer and semi-pro racers using Motobecanes has really grown.

You can expect that the Motobecane name on your bike will get more repect every year.

Have fun and be safe


----------



## WaynefromOrlando (Mar 3, 2010)

I have to echo what Roo said about his Immortal Pro as I have that same bike in the same color, and I love it! I went with carbon bottle cages and SPD-SL pedals, but otherwise the bike is stock and a joy to ride.

Personally, I have never been about names, but to me the Motobecane name is as good as any out there. It's been around for a long time, and I remember the original Motobecanes being riden around So Cal in the early 80's being among the hotrods spinning round town with the Bianchis and Campy's.


----------



## MTBAlex (Jul 24, 2006)

I have my Motobecane Imortal Force for 2 years now (or maybe three?) and it is a great frame for that price. I just changed the seat and wheels and you just can't go wrong with that price.


----------

